# Differences between Z525/535/540



## widefat (Oct 7, 2015)

I am researching Zero Turn mowers, and comparing the Deere ZTR 525, 535, and 540, I dont see a lot of difference to merit the wide price spread - 3899, 4399, 4799. 
What are the significant differences? Assume a 54 in deck on all three, why should I pay 1000 more for a 540 vice a 525?

TIA~


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey widefat,

I would expect a JD dealership to have brochures on these mowers, comparing features to sell them. 

In looking on the internet the 525 has a 22 HP V-twin engine, 2 year warranty. 

All 3 models have the same transmission, a TZT7-D with 1" axles.

The 535 and 540 have 25 and 24 HP V-twin engines respectively, 4 year warranty. 

I GUESS that I would go for the 535, because it has a bit more power and 4 year warranty versus a 2 year warranty on the 525.

Hey, it's your choice. Good luck!


----------



## widefat (Oct 7, 2015)

After digging, I can find the only difference is the engines, warranty, and seat.
525 - 22HP Briggs
535 - 25HP Briggs
540 - 24HP Kawasaki
The 540 has an upgraded seat. Other than that, all the specs are the same.
I looked up the engines and sure nuff, the Briggs are around 800/1000 respectively, and the Kawa is 1600. So the engines make the most difference in price.

Decisions.....


----------



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

Go with the 540. The Kawasaki runs smoother quieter and more power then the Briggs


----------



## lamont_p (Jul 17, 2007)

deereguy said:


> Go with the 540. The Kawasaki runs smoother quieter and more power then the Briggs


I agree on the smoother and quieter!


----------

